# Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Hallo,

habe mir heute einen neuen Rechner geholt und wollte fragen, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, diesen aufzurüsten. Habe seit Ewigkeiten nur ein Notebook und daher keine Ahnung, was es mittlerweile für Anschlüsse, Grafikkarten, Ram-Module, Mainboards und so weiter gibt... Glaube bei meinem letzten "normalen" PC war grade der AGP-Anschluss neu - also schon ne weile her 

Jetzt zuerst zu den Anforderungen, die mein PC erfüllen soll und eine kleine Vorgeschichte. 
Anforderungen:
- klein sein (kein normaler Tower, soll auf dem Tisch stehen, gut bzw. nicht schlecht aussehen)
- Office-Programme, Internet, Streaming und DVDs abspielen, EVTL auch Spiele, zocke mit Notebook gar nicht aber auf das eine oder andere Ballerspiel oder SC2 hätte ich schon Bock...

Vorgeschichte: Ich dachte ein Nettop-PC von Medion (E2010D) könnte reichen, Atom 230 1,6GHz, 1GB Ram, 160GB Festplatte, keine Ahnung welche Grafikkarte...
Installation lief super, bei ein paar Klicks im Internet gab es bei jeder neuen Seite ein Brummen für 5-10 Sekunden, dann Ruhe, neue Seite, Brummen... Sofort wieder umgetauscht und nun den hier gekauft/bestellt (kommt wohl Montag):

ACER Aspire X1300 mit


Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9650 Quad-Core (4x2,3 GHz) 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR2-RAM 
Festplatte: 1 TB S-ATA 
Grafik: ATI® Radeon® HD 4350 512 MB 
DVD Brenner (Double-Layer) 
Windows Vista Home Premium
Das Betriebssystem würde Windows 7 64bit werden und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich für die Spiele, die ich vielleicht spielen möchte, eine andere Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung vom Platz bzw. ob die Grafikkarten alle gleich groß sind oder welche rein passen.

Übrigens hat mich das System nur 299 Euro gekostet und ich muss ein wenig aufs Geld achten, daher bitte keine Kommentare, dass ich doch besser für XY 500 hätte ausgeben sollen. 299 war eigentlich schon erstmal das Maximum und ich fand den Preis irgendwie gut. Jetzt war ich am überlegen ca. 100 (meinetwegen auch bei Ebay, muss nicht neu und teuer sein) für ne Grafikkarte auszugeben, die was kann. Geht da was?


Hoffe, war nicht zu lang. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer helfen kann

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Ist die Frage schwierig oder nur zu lang? Dachte das wäre ein Kinderspiel für den einen oder anderen, der sich damit auskennt...


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Joa, ne Grafikkarte ist einfach nur ne Steckkarte, ist ziemlich leicht auf zu rüsten.
Für 100€ würde ich diese Karte nehmen, die unterstützt allerdings kein DX11. Sie ist auf dem Leistungsniveau mit eienr HD5770, welche aber ~50€ Teurer ist. Zudem sollte man über ein neues Netzteil nachdenken. Was hast du denn für eins drin? Billig Netzteile aus Fertig-PCs können dir die ganze Hardware zerstören...
//Edit:
Für die Zukunft, wenn du dir nen Rechner selbst zusammen stellst, bzw von uns zusammen stellen lässt bekommst du mehr fürs geld


----------



## der_knoben (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Ist aber die Frage, was für ein NT drin ist und welche Daten es hat. Nicht, dass das Ding die HD4870 nicht schafft und ob es überhaupt die nötigen Stecker hat.
Eine GTS250 wäre da vllt besser. Muss man aber bei den Shops vorher anfragen, es gibt welche mit 2x 6pin anschluss und welche mit 1x6pin Anschluss, würde letztere natürlich empfehlen.


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Danke für die Antwort. OK eine einfache Karte zum reinstecken war eine Grafikkarte schon immer, hab damals auch meine PCs selbst gebaut und bin jetzt nicht TOTAL ahnungslos. Aber ich habe mal bei irgendeinem (echt keine Ahnung mehr welchem) PC gelesen, dass da nur Grafikkarten bis x cm Länge passen und da das hier ja auch nur son "Booksize" (oder wie heißen die?) Gehäuse ist, habe ich Angst, dass so ne ausgewachsene Grafikkarte da nicht reinpasst. Immerhin ist der PC doch nur 10x26x33 cm und da müssen auch noch DVD-Laufwerk und Festplatte Platz drin finden.
Mit dem Netzteil habe ich keine Ahnung, habe aber bei Acer drauf vertraut, dass die was ausreichendes einbauen. Finde dazu auf Anhieb auch nichts im Netz, da die Bezeichnung X1300 irgendwie zig verschiedene Rechner mit unterschiedlichen Komponenten beinhaltet...

und an knoben: sehe ich das, wenn ich den PC aufschraube, irgendwo genau? Ich denke, so Sachen sind ja eigentlich einfach, wenn man sich wieder reinfindet aber noch bin ich unwissend und frage (vlt dumm).

Sehe ich das denn richtig, dass die als "spielefähige" Grafikkarte bezeichnete 4350 eigentlich nix kann? Oder verunsichert mich der Benchmark nur, weil da die Megagrafikkarten gegen getestet wurden und der Balken deswegen so kurz im Vergleich zu den anderen ist?

Radeon3D  Artikel: Extrem-OC einer Radeon HD 4350 (Benchmarks)


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Ach und nochwas. Spielen ist mir jetzt nicht das wichtigste, sonst hätte ich wohl auch einen PC zusammengestellt, der solche Probleme wie Platzmangel für Grafikkarte oder Lüfter gar nicht hat. Wenn ich dafür also ein neues Netzteil brauche oder vielleicht soagr noch was neu, dann sagt mir bitte vorher, ob es Aufwand und Geld überhaupt wert ist. Wollte wenn dann nicht viel mehr als 100 ausgeben...


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Eine 4350 ist ne reine Office-Karte oder für einen HTPC, um einfach nur an Bild auszugeben, für mehr taugt sie nicht.^^
Würde eine HD5750 oder eben die 4870 empfehlen.
Die 4870 ist stärker, aber wohl ein bisschen lauter,wärmer und mehr verbrauch.


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

,,,,,,





Commander_PR schrieb:


> Sehe ich das denn richtig, dass die als "spielefähige" Grafikkarte bezeichnete 4350 eigentlich nix kann? Oder verunsichert mich der Benchmark nur, weil da die Megagrafikkarten gegen getestet wurden und der Balken deswegen so kurz im Vergleich zu den anderen ist?
> 
> Radeon3D  Artikel: Extrem-OC einer Radeon HD 4350 (Benchmarks)


Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser
Naja, die Karte ist halt eine Low-End Karte aus der Letzten serie, d.h. sie ist nicht fürs spielen Konzipiert sondern eher für Office Rechner. Die ist halt einfach nur da damit du was am bidlschirm siehst und icht für aufwendige Grafiken. Könntest du genau so gut ne Onboard nehmen 
Das mit der Grafikkarten Größe... naja, ich würd sagen wartest einfach bis der PC da ist. Auf deinem Netzteil steht die Marke und ne Tabelle mit ettlichen Angaben ( Volt, Watt, Amperre etc.) das beides einfach hier rein schreiben und ausmessen wie viel platz du für die Grafikkarte hast dann können wir weiter helfen
Aber 100€ für Spieletaugliche Graka UND Netzteil wird schwer werden, da ein Netzteil allein schon 50-70€ kostet. Und wenn du am NT Spaarst kanns sein das deine ganze Hardware draufgeht


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Also Stromverbrauch hinsichtlich Energie sparen ist mir in dem Sinne echt egal. Lautstärke würde mich auf die Dauer evtl. nerven, wenn der PC auf dem Tisch steht. Oder sind das nur minimale Unterschiede, die irgendwo mal getestet wurden? Bei solchen Sachen, weiß ich nie ob man davon redet, was man gelesen und vielleicht irgendwer getestet hat, oder ob es auch wirklich DEUTLICH MERKBAR lauter ist...


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

PS: Danke, dass jetzt die Antworten kommen. Aber wie gesagt, wichtigste Frage bzgl. Platz ist noch offen. Könnt ihr das wissen? Oder nur raten/abschätzen? Mir kommt das Gehäuse von den Maßen zu klein vor, oder ich hab ein schlechtes Vorstellungsvermögen


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*



Commander_PR schrieb:


> Also Stromverbrauch hinsichtlich Energie sparen ist mir in dem Sinne echt egal. Lautstärke würde mich auf die Dauer evtl. nerven, wenn der PC auf dem Tisch steht. Oder sind das nur minimale Unterschiede, die irgendwo mal getestet wurden? Bei solchen Sachen, weiß ich nie ob man davon redet, was man gelesen und vielleicht irgendwer getestet hat, oder ob es auch wirklich DEUTLICH MERKBAR lauter ist...


Naja, Lautstärke ist Relativ.
Es wird sich deutlich was tun da die HD4350 Passiv, also ohen Lüfter, Gekühlt wird. Also gibts (zumindest von deiner Graka) 0db. Ne HD4870 war "damals" ne High end Grafikkarte, das wirst du höhren, aber ich bezweifle eh das die Karte da rein passt...


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Sorry, zotac... überlesen. OK dann muss ich wohl Geduld haben, hatte gehofft schon bei Ebay schnuppern zu können und evtl. was einzubauen. Als Office Rechner reicht das Ding so wie es ist aber 3 mal oder? Hab jetzt ne DualCore-Notebook mit 4GB und egtl. keine Probleme. Dachte ich kann das günstig zu nem halbwegs akzeptablen Gamer PC machen. Wenn ich was spiel, spiele ich aber halt auch gern Shooter, die zumindest früher eher die aufwendigeren Spiele waren...


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Joa, für Shooter vorallem für aktuelle sollte man ne neue Karte einbauen. Auf Minimalen Grafiksettings wirst du wg. low FPS probleme beim zielen haben, ich kenn das von meinem alten PC^^
Welche Auflösung hat eig. der Bildschirm auf dem du spielen wirst?
Der PC so ist eig. schon gut, Quad Core, 4Gb RAM... nur die Grafikkarte dürfte alles ziemlich stark limitieren


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Acer Aspire X1300 Desktop PC: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ist dein Rechner.
45 x 18,3 x 36 cm
Sind die Maße.
Ist schon ziemlich knapp.


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Falsch, das ist nicht mein Rechner...
Der wäre ja viel größer und bei dem hätte ich nicht mal Bedenken. DAS hier ist meiner:

ACER ASPIRE X1300 PC-SYSTEM (X4950/1TB) bei eBay.de: PC-Systeme (endet 05.08.10 12:31:04 MESZ)

Und irgendwas muss da ja reinpassen, aber was "normales" kann ich mir halt nich vorstellen. Das is ja mein Hauptproblem. 

Zum Monitor: Da ich den auch als TV benutze, habe ich einen LG M2762D, also 1920x1080 glaub ich, Full HD isser jedenfalls...


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Oh, das ist wirklich sehr klein...
Wie wärs wenn man die Graka mit ner PCIe Riser Card anders anbringt?


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Und du glaubst, dass ich weiß, was du damit meinst?! 
Wie gesagt, das soll egtl nur ein PC zum arbeiten, surfen und streamen (NBA League Pass) sein. Dachte mir nur, VIELLEICHT könnte man den zwischendurch auch mal zum Zocken von mehr als Solitär und Hearts benutzen  Ich google mal und in der Zeit kannst du auch versuchen, mir PCI-Riser-Card zu erklären


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Einfach eine "Verlängerung", so dass ich die anders anbringen kann und nicht hochkant in dem 10cm hohen Gehäuse?


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*



Commander_PR schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, dass ich weiß, was du damit meinst?!
> Wie gesagt, das soll egtl nur ein PC zum arbeiten, surfen und streamen (NBA League Pass) sein. Dachte mir nur, VIELLEICHT könnte man den zwischendurch auch mal zum Zocken von mehr als Solitär und Hearts benutzen  Ich google mal und in der Zeit kannst du auch versuchen, mir PCI-Riser-Card zu erklären


Eine PCIe Riser Card ist nichts weiter, als eine Verlängerung vom PCIe Slot per Flachbandkabel. D.h., mit der Verlängerung kannst du deine Karte woanders Wagrecht einbauen. Musst nur schaun das du noch an den DVI/VGA Port (Bidlschirmanschluss ) kommst


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Beim X1300 wird definitiv mit neuer Graka auch ein neues Netzteil fällig.
Im Media Markt hab ich mal eins aus der Reihe aufgemacht (heimlisch^^ ), müsste auch das selbe Gehäuse gewesen sein.
Da war allen ernstes ein 200Watt Netzteil drin.

Kann bei dem noch variieren, gibt ja unterschiedliche Varianten des Aspire X1300, aber naja.....


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Wie ich sehe, werde ich wirklich abwarten müssen 
Ich hab eigentlich gedacht, es gibt evtl. ein bestimmtes Format von Grafikkarten, die so sind wie meine 4350er, dann dazu eine Liste (ich fang wohl an zu träumen...) und dann könnte ich gucken, welche davon die beste ist oder welche davon die beste ist, die ich mir leisten möchte... Aber mittlerweile sind Grafikkarten ja mehr zum gut aussehen da, als um Leistung zu bringen und haben noch irgendwelche Kästen drumgebaut, die lustig angemalt sind usw...


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Hmm... OK das mit dem Netzteil hört sich nicht gut an für meinen persönlichen Preis-Leistungs-Index. Aber weißt du nicht vielleicht auch, ob überhaupt Platz für so ne Grafikkarte ist?


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*



Commander_PR schrieb:


> Hmm... OK das mit dem Netzteil hört sich nicht gut an für meinen persönlichen Preis-Leistungs-Index. Aber weißt du nicht vielleicht auch, ob überhaupt Platz für so ne Grafikkarte ist?


Ich hab keine Ahnung, das müsstest du ausmessen.
Kommt drauf an wie das Case innen aufgebaut ist, HDD Käfig etc.


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

ich meinte diesmal, ausnahmsweise, nicht dich sondern fuddles, der das ding ja aufgeschraubt hat


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

da fällt mir ein, ich könnte ja auch mal zum mediamarkt fahren, bzw gucken ob irgendein laden son pc hat und gucken. ich bin ja soooo neugierig


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

@Commander
Benutz doch bitte den Ändern-Button. Doppelposts sind nicht erlaubt.

Eine normale Graka passt wohl nicht in das Gehäuse. Habe aber auch nicht die Höhe einer normalen Karte im Kopf.

Solltest du ein 300Watt Netzteil drin haben, kannst du die nehmen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a506066.html ( wird dann aber eng werden und würde ich eher nicht machen  )

Wenn du nur 250Watt hast, sollte die gehen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a540040.html


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Sorry. Werde ich bei den nächsten Beiträgen beachten...
Ok normale Graka nicht. Was sind nicht normale? Bzw gibt es nicht normale, die von der Größe her ähnlich sind? Gibt es nicht irgendwie a) normale Grafikkarten, die für normale PCs sind, Größe egal, solange man nen großen Tower hat b) Notebook- oder Platzsparkarten (wahrscheinlich mit anderem Anschluss, weil die wirklich sehr klein sein müssen c) Platzsparkarten für Mini-PCs (oder wie die heißen), dachte eigentlich sowas wäre im kommen mit HTPC oder Wohnzimmer-PC oder wie man es auch nennen will. Früher war ein PC nur zum arbeiten, heute soll er schön aussehen, oder klein sein oder beides, da dachte ich für diese Entwicklung gibt es spezielle Karten.
:'(

Ich muss nämlich sagen: Neue Graka, neues Netzteil, PCIe Riser Card, Arbeitsaufwand ist mir zu viel für einen PC, der nur gelegentlich mal zum Spielen benutzt werden würde.
Dann doch lieber gar nicht spielen und für 200 Euro was anderes schönes machen 

Und noch ne Änderung: ACH ist "low profile" das, wonach ich gucken muss? DAS war doch in erster Linie meine Frage. Wieso würdest du das nicht machen?! Stürzt er mir dann alle 5 Minuten ab?


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Habe dir 2 Karten oben reineditiert. Sind sogenannte Low Profile Karten die niedriger und extra für HTCPs gedacht sind.

Du hast zwar schon bestellt, aber falls du den doch zurückschicken willst^^
kann ich dir die Konfig von mir empfehlen ( habe ich im Laden laufen ).
Dazu noch Win7 ( 80€ ), ne Graka ( um 60€ ), den CPU gegen nen Athlon X3 tauschen biste auch bei 400€, hast aber definitiv das bessere System. Das Gehäuse ist übrigens fast genauso groß wie das Acer X1300 und ebenso schick.

Bestellt bei Hardwareversand.de ( kannst da auch zusammenbauen lassen für 20€)


> 2GB Corsair DDR3 PC1333 C9 ValueSelect
> Nr. HV20CO23DE 45.32 1 45,32 €
> 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R330 Black, mATX
> Nr. HV203R04DE 20.80 1 20,80 €
> ...


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Also die Config würde ich nicht nehmen, ich denke da ist sein rechner noch schneller.
Einfach ein anderes Gehäuse und ne neue Graka sollten doch reichen.
Falls man nicht selbst basteln kann, mal nen Freund fragen, der sich damit auskennt.
Von 4 auf 2 Kerne und von 4gb auf 2gb runtergehen würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Hab ja gerade noch was dazu angehängt bzw. war ja noch nicht ganz fertig 

400€ ohne Betriebssystem, Vista kriegt er in Ebay hinter hergeschmissen.

Beim X1300 ist ein veralteter Phenom drin, ich glaub sogar einer mit dem TLD Bug?
Da würde ich nur sagen nein danke...


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber was is daran besser? Die Abstimmung? Das hat 2 statt 4GB Ram, keinen QuadCore Prozessor (Preis bei Hardwareversand allein für den Prozessor wäre 165,90) und auch nur 250GB statt 1000GB Festplatte. Damit würde ich definitiv nicht auskommen. Das Gehäuse finde ich echt schick, zwar noch ein Stück größer aber könnte noch passen. Kann ich nicht einfach alles aus dem Acer ausbauen und in ein anderes Gehäuse packen? Weil ich irgendwie von den Angaben her (vielleicht erklärst du es mir noch) nicht das Gefühl habe, dass dein PC besser ist. PS: Win 7 muss ich nicht noch kaufen, das hab ich mir als Student ma günstig organisiert...

TLD Bug? Ich schreibe wohl zu langsam, und dann noch immer genau das gleiche wie ihr...

PS: bei deiner 408 Euro-Variante fehlt der Prozessor, oder?

Ach ne, ist nur nicht mit auf dem Bild... Ich weiß nicht, ob das doof ist aber ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass ich mit nem 2Kern was "altes" kaufe und bei 4Kern länger was davon habe. Ist das total falsch?


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Jup, den Prozi hab ich bei der Config auch nicht gesehn.
Afaik hat der 9650 keinen TLD-Bug.
Eigentlich könntest du schon alles ins neue Gehäuse packen.
Dann noch ne neue Graka und n Netzteil und gut ist.


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Was ist das fürn Bug!? Naja wenn es diese low-Grakas da gibt, brauch ich ja auch kein neues gehäuse, das muss ich dann echt mal sehn


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

TLB-Bug senkt Phenom-Leistung deutlich
Ist aber nicht beim 9650 glaub ich.
Afaik gibt es eine gts250 low-profil.
Sparkle GeForce GTS 250 low profile, 512MB GDDR3, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (SXS250512D3L-NM) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kostet auch knapp 100€ und hat ne ganz ordentliche Leistung.


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Bei meiner Konfig war der CPU nur abgeschnitten aufm Bild. Aber für 408€ hatte ich einen Athlon II X3 435 drin !

@TE 
CPU Kerne ist nicht alles. Eine Phenom 1 wie im Acer X1300 ist ein alter CPU. Mein vorgeschlagener X3 435 Athlon II ist schneller ( pro Kern Leistung ! ).

Ansonsten, lest ihr meine Beiträge überhaupt? 
Die GTS250 low profile hatte ich schon in Post 26 vorgeschlagen 

Fakt ist = der X1300 ist ein mit alten Komponenten ausgestatter PC mit langsamen DDR 2 Speicher, veraltetem langsamen Prozesser, unbekannten Mainboard und Netzteil....... die Liste ist lang.


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Was hat das überhaupt mit den Kernen auf sich? Hab mal so grob gehört, dass die sich bei mehr Belastung die Arbeit irgendwie teilen. Würde mir in dem Sinne aber acuh irgendwie sagen... Solange ich sachen mache, die 2 oder 3 Kerne schaffen, brauche ich den vierten gar nicht. Oder wie schlägt sich das in der Leistung nieder? Und wieso kostet der "alte" Prozessor 165,90 und der von dir vorgeschlagene so wenig? Wie gesagt, ich will dir gern glauben, brauch nur ne gute Erklärung... Oder beim Arbeitsspeicher... Sind 4GB alter Arbeitsspeicher viel schlechter als 4GB oder sogar 2GB neuer oder ist das vielleicht bei Gebrauch gar nicht so sehr feststellbar?

Ich sehe grade, ich habe wohl den Preis vom 965 mit dem vom 9650 verwechselt...


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Die meisten Spiele verwenden nur 2 Kerne. Einige 3. Ganz wenige benutzen mehr als 3.
Wichtig ist aber die Leistung die ein CPU pro Megahertz bringt.

Ein Intel Pentium D mit 3GHZ ist vieeeeeel langsamer als zb ein Intel Core2Duo mit 3GHZ.
Genauso wie bei deinem gewählten 9650 Phenom 1 im gegensatz zu einem neueren Athlon II X3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...acer-aspire-x1300-grafik-aufruesten-gegen.jpg


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Habe zu deinem Prozessor jetzt auch nix besonders gutes gelesen...
AMD Athlon II X3 435 - Test - CPU - Triple-Core - PC-WELT

Aber ich glaube dir gern, dass das System so zusammengestellt irgendwie schneller ist. Beim Preis musst du noch berücksichtigen, dass das DVD Laufwerk bei dir vorhanden war und bei mir ist auch eins drin, welches ist wahrscheinlich relativ egal... 
Im Prinzip ging es mir erstmal darum, für 299 ein gutes System in einem schicken Gehäuse zu haben, bei anderen Angeboten bei Ebay hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, etwas besseres zu dem Preis für meine vorrangigen Belange zu bekommen.
Wenn ich bei deinem System jetzt aber noch 20-30 Euro für das Laufwerk (war ja bei dir vorhanden) und 20-30 Euro für 1TB statt 500GB draufrechne, bin ich bei 450-470 Euro, dazu wahrscheinlich Versand und evtl. Zusammenbau, wobei ich das auch selbst hinkriegen würde. Also sagen wir mal 460 Euro + Versand mindestens.
Das wären 160/170 Euro Aufpreis, um einen PC zu haben, der dann irgendwie spielefähig ist, wobei diese Spielefähigkeit auch durch den oben gefundenen Test eher mittelmäßig wäre. Ich denke, das wäre es mir dann einfach nicht wert. Dachte, ich kann evtl. die Karte austauschen aber das wäre nach Umrüstung immer noch zu 95% ein Office PC, daher muss ich sagen, dass knapp 60% Mehrpreis nicht verhältnismäßig sind.

Aber danke, dass ihr mich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt habt


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

*seufz* 
Nochmal für 408€ mit DVD Laufwerk !!!! + paar Euro wenn du dann eine 1TB Platte nimmst bist du deutlich besser weg als mit dem System für 300€ gekauft hast, wo du nochmal Geld ( 100€ ? ) für eine neue Grafikkarte und ein neues ( Netzteil 40-50€ ? ) ausgibst. 
Ich weiß nicht was daran nicht zu verstehen ist.

Deine Rechnung im Beitrag über mir ist jedenfalls völlig falsch angesetzt. Du bist bei 440€ mit 1TB und Versand.

Bei deiner Version, damit die minimal Spiele fähig ist, bist du ganz genauso bei 440€-450€, dafür aber deutlich ( *sehr deutlich* ) langsamer.
Außerdem ist bei Selbstbau garantiert das du hochwertige Markenkomponenten kriegst. Beim Fertigrechner wirst du irgendwas kriegen, oder glaubst du das die das Beste einbauen was sie finden können? 
Wohl nicht, da wird so billig eingekauft wie möglich.

Aber wenn du meinst, dann mach du mal 

Edit: 





> Das wären 160/170 Euro Aufpreis, um einen PC zu haben, der dann  *irgendwie *spielefähig ist,



Das beleidigt mich jetzt *grins*
Mit einem X3 und einer Ati 5750 bist du auf jedenfall gut gerüstet


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Du verstehst mich falsch. Das ist in erster Linie ein Office-, Internet-, Filmeguckrechner. Dazu reicht es (denke ich) LOCKER aus. Ich hätte auch einen für 200 gekauft, wenn der klein, schick und ausreichend gewesen wäre - habe ich aber nicht gefunden.
Da ich nun aber eine QuadCore-CPU hatte (auch wenn sie nicht so bombig ist, wie ich jetzt von dir gelernt habe), hatte ich überlegt, eine Grafikkarte aufzurüsten und dann auch damit spielen zu können.
Diese Illusion habt ihr mir genommen.
Also habe ich hingenommen, dass ich für die Spielefähigkeit ca. 150 Euro, meinetwegen auch 140, drauflegen muss (OK, wenn das Laufwerk da schon drin ist, hab ichs bei den ganzen Beiträgen verpeilt). NICHT um meinen Aufzurüsten, aber halt um meinen umzutauschen und deine Version zusammenzubasteln. Wäre aber egal, DENN so viel mehr wollte ich nicht mehr investieren.
Jetzt mag man sagen, du hast 100 angegeben und nun bist du bei 140, das ist doch auch nicht mehr viel. Aber 100 wäre meine absolute Obergrenze gewesen und ich hätte mich auch mit einer 50-60 Euro Variante zufriedengegeben, wenn dass möglich gewesen wäre - ist es aber zu 99% nicht.
Nun war mein Fazit: Es ist eh eigentlich kein PC den ich zum Spielen benutzen will, das wäre nur ein netter Zeitvertreib nebenbei, der mir keine 150 Euro wert ist. Daher bin ich mit meinem 299 Euro-System für alles außer Spielen wahrscheinlich gut bedient, werde vielleicht mal gucken, ob ich viel günstiger bei hardwareversand davonkomme, wenn ich einfach etwas nehme, was ausreicht, irgendein DualCore und dann bei den anderen Komponenten sparsam sein...

Also nochmal: Danke, dass ihr mich aus meinen Träumen erweckt habt, das mit dem Spielen werde ich aus KostenLeistungsGründen erstmal lassen. Vielleicht verkaufe ich nach Weihnachten das Ding wieder und geb dann 200 mehr aus, damit ich spielen kann. So nebenbei isses nicht ohne tränende Augen drin...





Will dich nicht beleidigen, fasse das im Test nur so auf...

*Fazit:* Mit dem AMD Athlon II X3 435 bekommen Sie einen  Dreikern-Prozessor, der sich für typische Office- und  Multimedia-Aufgaben eignet. Ernsthafte PC-Spieler sollten hingegen  tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Der Preis von rund 60 Euro ist per se sehr  günstig. Aufgrund der miserablen Energieeffizienz können wir dem Athlon  II X3 435 allerdings nur ein gerade noch gutes  Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bescheinigen.


----------



## Squatrat (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Ich kenne das Gehäuse, ist sehr knapp bemessen.

Ein Kumpel hat seine Aufrüstpläne aufgegeben.

Beim Komplett PC hast du auch des öfteren Hindernisse wie zum Beispiel gesperrte BIOS Einstellungen und MBs auf denen sich der CPU Kühler kaum wechseln lässt (falls dieser mal seinen Dienst einstellt).

Mehr als eine Low profile Karte passt da nicht rein. Wahrscheinlich auch kein normales Netzteil.


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*



> Will dich nicht beleidigen, fasse das im Test nur so auf...
> 
> Fazit: Mit dem AMD Athlon II X3 435 bekommen Sie einen Dreikern-Prozessor, der sich für typische Office- und Multimedia-Aufgaben eignet. Ernsthafte PC-Spieler sollten hingegen tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Der Preis von rund 60 Euro ist per se sehr günstig. Aufgrund der miserablen Energieeffizienz können wir dem Athlon II X3 435 allerdings nur ein gerade noch gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bescheinigen.



Im Vergleich zum Phenom 1 9650 sieht das Fazit anders aus. Das musst du bendenken. Die vergleichen den Prozzi mit anderen aktuellen ( teureren ) CPUs.

Man kanns sich ja auch schön reden


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Ich rede mir nichts schön, ich hab für mich jetzt einfach beschlossen, dass mir ein Spiele-PC zu teuer ist und ich bei meinem Office-PC bleibe. Dafür MUSS das ausreichen. Und was günstigeres krieg ich bei hardwareversand auch nich zusammengestellt, da bini ch mit Billigkomponenten (das Gehäuse für 20 Euro war beim PC-Konfigurator nichtmal dabei) auf 363 Euro. Und da hab ich überall das günstigste genommen, was ich so gefunden hab, weiß nichtmal ob es dann so zusammengepasst hätte.


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Hab versucht, mir was günstiges zusammenzustellen...

Gehäuse: 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R330 Black, mATX  21,10€
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 350 Watt / BQT L7 34,82€
MB: MSI 785GTM-E45, Sockel AM2+, mATX, PCIe 57,41€
RAM: 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9 78,21€
CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ AM2"tray" 38,12€
Kühler: Scythe Katana 3 nur für AMD 16,62€
GK: Powercolor HD4650 1024MB GDDR2, PCI-Express 49,09€
HD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II 56,58
DVD: LG GH22LP20 schwarz lightscribe bare 22,85€
Cardreader: Foxconn interner Card Reader 8,9 cm (3,5") USB 2.0 bulk schwarz 6,69€

GESAMT: 381,49€

Kriegt einer was viel besseres hin?! 




VERDAMMT, wieder nich geändert: SORRY... Ich mach das nicht, um meine Beitragszahl hier großartig in die Höhe zu treiben


----------



## fuddles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*



> (das Gehäuse für 20 Euro war beim PC-Konfigurator nichtmal dabei)


Genau da liegt das Problem. Den darf man dafür erst gar nicht verwenden. Der Konfigurator ist mist. Man nimmt die Komponenten einzeln und legt sie in den Warenkorb....

Deinen Acer kannst du ja so nehmen wie er ist, ist deine Entscheidung und mir ja auch egal. 

Ich habe nur zusätzlich ein paar Behauptungen von dir korrigieren wollen. Das der X3 schlecht ist, das du für das Geld nichts besseres bekommst und noch ein paar Punkte  Lesen ja auch noch andere mit und die könnten denken du hättest die beste Lösung gewählt. Das wollte ich nur widerlegen.

Ich mach jetzt mal von meiner Seite Schluss.
HF und VG


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Den Beweis, dass es ein besseres System für 299 Euro gibt, schuldest du mir aber trotzdem noch.
Denn dein angegebenes System liegt bei 240 Euro, evtl etwas günstiger mittlerweile, sagen wir 230. Da ich mich vom Spielen jetzt ja verabschiedet habe, weil 450 bei deinem anderen Vorschlag vielleicht ein guter Preis, mir aber trotzdem zu teuer ist, geht es ja nur noch darum, ob deine Eigenbauvorschläge (bis 300 Euro) besser sind. Und ich sehe nicht, wie man mit 60-70 Euro Spielraum noch Ram erweitern, Prozessor verbessern, Grafikkarte einbauen, Festplatte vergrößern, DVD-Laufwerk und Card Reader kaufen soll.

Natürlich ist deine Konfiguration einfacher umzuändern, so dass für 450 oder 500 Euro ein guter Spiele-PC rauskommt, aber unter 300 kriegst du (bisher) keinen besseren Office-PC hin. Also ich bin dir wirklich dankbar für deine Mühe und es hat mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung auch sehr geholfen, aber du musst jetzt meinen PC auch nicht schlechter machen als er ist...
Ich bin ja schon zufrieden mit meinem Athlon X2 mit 2,1 GHz. Irgendwann gehts bei Einzelkomponenten einfach nicht mehr günstiger und den Kram unter 300 zu kriegen ist für mich (bis einer das Gegenteil beweist) fast unmöglich...


Gehäuse:
3R Systems Design Gehäuse R330 Black, mATX
Nr. HV203R04DE 20.80 1 20,80 €
Netzteil:
be quiet! SFX Power BQT SFX 300W
Nr. HVR300BSDE 38.38 1 38,38 €
MB:
MSI 740GM-P25, Sockel AM3, mATX, PCIe
Nr. HV1132MGDE 46.95 1 46,95 €
RAM:
2GB Corsair DDR3 PC1333 C9 ValueSelect
Nr. HV20CO23DE 45.32 1 45,32 €
CPU:
AMD Athlon II X2 240 Box, Sockel AM3
Nr. HV20X340DE 54.73 1 54,73 €
Kühler: s.o.
Grafikkarte: ????
HD:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 250GB, 8MB, ST3250318AS
Nr. HV13S2B2DE 33.87 1 33,87 €
DVD: ????
Cardreader: ????


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Also zum spielen würde ich nicht den Athlon II nehmen.
Für office ist er ok.
Sonst ein X3
Eine 5750 als Graka sollte locker reichen.


----------



## Commander_PR (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Wie gesagt, Spielen wird seingelassen. Für Office wird meine Konfiguration vom X1300 ja wohl reichen... Insofern könnte das Thema nun sein: Kenn jemand ein günstigeres Office-System im kleinen Gehäuse? (mit der Einschränkung, das 50 Euro weniger nicht 500GB HD oder 2GB Ram oder so rechtfertigen)

Ansonsten wie auch gesagt: Thema des Grafikausbaus vertagt und geschlossen. Thx nochmals an alle.


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire X1300 Grafik aufrüsten?*

Für office tuts dein X1300.
Günstiger wirst du keinen Office-Pc bekommen.
Für Office kannst du auch noch 2gb ram verkaufen, wenn du Geld brauchst.^^
ins. 2gb Ram reichen für Surfen und Office Kram völlig.


----------

